# CAST PRO SERIES 13' 8 to 12OZ HEAVER WITH DAIWA SALTIST BACK AND GOLD STTBG30H SOLD



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Tommy Farmer cast pro series rod paired with daiwa black and gold 30H reel. Both are used but in good working condition. Selling because hard to throw after recent surgery. asking $225 for rod and $150 reel or $350 for both.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Gen1 or Gen2 tommy rod?


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Jdiesel said:


> Gen1 or Gen2
> tommy rod?





Jdiesel said:


> Gen1 or Gen2 tommy rod?


I think 1 weight is 8 to 12 not 6 to 10 no


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Can you please post pictures ,and would you be able to ship it?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I believe both Gen 1 and Gen 2 offered 13' 6-10 and 8-12 versions.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Most likely its a Gen one.. the Gen twos came out late last year and Tommy got them in bulk in Feb

The Gen twos cast wonderful in both ratings


----------

